# SoilMaster Select/ Pros Choice



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

*I was at the John Deere/ Lesco supplier in Plano yesterday. I picked up a few bags of the SoilMaster Select, and was talking to one of the employees about the availability of this product. Brian said he had approx 25 bags in stock (charcoal color) and once these were gone, that would be the end of it. Seems to be since John Deere bought Lesco they are trimming a lot of the product line and ths is one items they will no longer carry. So if you want or need it might want to grab it now.*


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Cindy,

Pardon my ignorance, but could you post a picture of this substrate holding some of it in your hand or something. I have never seen it and would like to see the size and shape of the grains.

Also - is it completely inert?

If you are coming to the next club meeting maybe you can bring a teaspoon amount for all to see.

--Nikolay


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

*Nikolay, I think it is just a little smaller than Profile.*

*Here is a link to the picture, not smart enought to upload them here tonight*
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v480/vivariumconcepts/DSCN7761.jpg


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

niko said:


> Cindy,
> 
> Pardon my ignorance, but could you post a picture of this substrate holding some of it in your hand or something. I have never seen it and would like to see the size and shape of the grains.
> 
> ...


My 75 has the red version in it


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

*Does anyone know the difference between SoilMaster and Profile?
*


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Vivarium Concepts said:


> *Does anyone know the difference between SoilMaster and Profile?
> *


If I am not mistaken is almost the same thing


----------

